
Show HN: HN Hired – Serverless and searchable “who's hiring” - gadogado
https://hnhired.com
======
gadogado
gh repo is here for anyone that's curious: [https://github.com/gadogado/hn-
hired](https://github.com/gadogado/hn-hired)

------
jhabdas
Shouldn't that work the other way around? Who's asking?

